# I am soooo mad!!!!!!!



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

So there was a guy with two male rats that he wanted to rehome. I was apparently the only person who contacted him who wasn't going to feed his older boys to a snake and after some talking, we agreed that we were to meet today at 2 pm. Well, I use my last bus ticket to get across town to meet this guy. I wait. And wait. AND WAIT. The bugger never shows up. Now he's not answering my emails. WTFrik? I am so mad right now. If he couldn't show, I could have done with an email >.< , but there's NOTHING from this guy. He did say he was at a family reunion this weekend, but he didn't say when. Sigh. Now I'm ratless and having serious rat withdrawal. Might have to wait till the 29th before I can adopt a pair if this guy doesn't get back to me. That feels like an eternity away...


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Finally Heard back from this guy. Turns out he was at the family reunion until five pm and he decided to give the rats to another family member. **Sighs** I am so freaking annoyed at this whole situation.


----------

